# Trying to find the right broadhead New to Archery hunting



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## THAWACK'EM (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome aboard man.
As for fixedblade broadheads I like the Slick Trick Magnums there a short lenght blade with a 1 1/8" inch wide.
They are pretty popular with the guys here too.
But no matter what you should always papper tune your bow first, walk back tune second then, tune your bow for the broadheads.
look up the tuning parts on this site. cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Steve. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:

I use 100 grain Slick Trick Magnums.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT 
i would use slick tricks thats wat i use


----------



## Ikaika (Nov 14, 2006)

*good flying broadheads*

American Archery Sonics and Liberty heads are advertised no plane heads and I have been very pleased with both turkey and deer success. They teamed up with Buckmaster which looks the same but easily falls apart when not on the arrow the others don't and they fly like a field point.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I am shooting a similar setup with Wackem's this year.. they are hitting with my field points out to 60 yds.. fly like darts... :thumb:

May I suggest that you ask this question of the bowhunters in the bowhunting forum? You'll get far more response there... :wink:

:welcome: and good luck hunting this season... :thumb: :tea:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

